# Suche Gildennamen!



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab mir einen Untoten Hexer auf Mug'thol gemacht und wollte jetzt ne Gilde gründen, leider fällt mich kein guter Gildenname ein, hat vielleicht jemand ne GUTE Idee?

Ich dachte schon an:

<Hells Kittchen>

<Das A-Team>

<TSV Undercity 1900 e.V.>

<Heädbängers>

<Black Label Society>  <---- Favorit (schon vergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Duath (28. Februar 2007)

<hat keine Gilde>
<sucht keine Gilde>
<Gummibärenbande>
<Glücksbärchis>
<Fear gewinnt>
<kill mich und ich log um>
<ist kein Gildenname eingefallen>
<1. FC Unterstadt>
<Ritter der Haselnuss>
<Allianz verunsichert>


----------



## Denji (KdV) (1. März 2007)

Ich würd sagen nimm: <Wer das list ist Tot>
*grinz*


----------



## farmbot (1. März 2007)

the one and only

<CSI Sumpfland>


----------



## Nephlim (1. März 2007)

<kill mich und ich log um>
mit denen hatte ich es mal zutun, aber zum positiven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willste denn zwingend einen witzigen Gildennamen?
Wenn nicht, dann setz doch z.B. Japanische Namen oder sowas zusammen
Kurài-Kàge z.B. heißt auf deutsch dunkle Schatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Wer das list ist Tot>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (1. März 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem ernsthaften Gildennamen?

<Der freie Bund>
<Händlerzirkel>
<Elementarjäger>
<Jünger des Pantheons>

Oder einfach mal selber ein wenig nachdenken, hm?


----------



## Elgabriel (1. März 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir einen Untoten Hexer auf Mug'thol gemacht und wollte jetzt ne Gilde gründen, leider fällt mich kein guter Gildenname ein, hat vielleicht jemand ne GUTE Idee?


Also wenns schon an der Namensgebung scheitert^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. März 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Also wenns schon an der Namensgebung scheitert^^




Lach, also wer aus Bayern kommt sollte erst mal ruhig sein, da scheitert es schon an der Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin eben sozial und versuche einen Namen zu geben der nicht von mir gewählt wurde!

Mir ist noch eingefallen:


*Damage Inc.*


----------



## Elgabriel (1. März 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Lach, also wer aus Bayern kommt sollte erst mal ruhig sein, da scheitert es schon an der Sprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grrrrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo ist denn bitte Düren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*< Gibts da auch was von Raziopharm >*


----------



## ThoWeib (1. März 2007)

Was fällt mir denn ein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Seelensammler>
<Stinkstiefel>
<Allianzversichert>
<fällt kein guter Gildenname ein>
<Gegen-Den-Wind-Schleicher>
<will sich keinen Kopp machen>
<Gankotronics Ltd.>
<Wanderzirkus Orgrimmar>


----------



## matrix089 (1. März 2007)

"Das A-Team" ist auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht schlecht (wenn man es nicht zu ernst nimmt)

:-)


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. März 2007)

Nephlim schrieb:


> <kill mich und ich log um>
> mit denen hatte ich es mal zutun, aber zum positiven
> 
> 
> ...



Also ob Witzig oder was Krasses ist eigentlich egal....es soll ansprechend und eben Dauerhaft sein....und eben in diesem Fall in den Köpfen der Allys (auf Mug'Thol) bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Azshara bin ich ja selber Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist da noch in den Sinn gekommen:

*<Fear Of The Dark>*

*<Behüter des Necronomicon>*

*<Stairway To Heaven>*

*<Heaven Shall Burn>*

*<We Will Rock You>*


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. März 2007)

Endabstimmung unter Gildenname


----------



## Valkum (3. März 2007)

Nim doch das B-Team


----------



## iggeblackmoore (3. März 2007)

Also ich würde sagen <hat eine Gilde>
                                <heavens kitchen>
                                <ist der Nikolaus>
mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein^^

wenn du was ernsthaftest suchst biste hier falsch^^


----------



## Licanin (3. März 2007)

Wie wäre es mit < Die Gilde ohne Namen >?


----------



## Leiver (4. März 2007)

oder der: <du nerfst> oder schlich und einfach:<aufs maul?> 

Ps:mein favorit:<aufs maul?>^^


----------



## alexmm (4. März 2007)

wenn sich einer v euch 

heaven shall burn 
black labes society

nennt, find ich raus wo ihr wohnt und schlag euch persönlich in die fresse.... mein gott bandnamen sind keine lösung -.- auf mug thol gabs gilden 

as i lay dying
hatebreed

da könnt ich mich jedes mal aufregen drüber einfallsloser gehts doch echt ned... is doch echt gewaltig... vor allem stell ich mir dann immer leute vor die die band 1)nicht kennen 2) nicht live gesehen haben 3) nur den namen cool finden 4) es cool finden sich als fan  zu bekennen undmit schwarzen EMP t shirts rumzulaufen -.- ....

zakk wylde steht für BLS und ich denk mal das ist echt nicht angebracht so ne computerspiel vereinigung von spacken zu nennen... für die die zakk wylde nicht kennen: http://www.guitarworld.cn/Soft/UploadSoft/...-.ZakkWylde.jpg


@ mond:

"Lach, also wer aus Bayern kommt sollte erst mal ruhig sein, da scheitert es schon an der Sprache biggrin.gif

Ich bin eben sozial und versuche einen Namen zu geben der nicht von mir gewählt wurde!

Mir ist noch eingefallen:


Damage Inc."


wenn du mir jez mit <master of puppets> , <some kind of monster> , <seek & destroy> oder ähnliches kommst........ -_-"


----------



## gold-9 (4. März 2007)

<mir viel kein Name ein>
<Namenlos>
^^


----------



## Lungodan (4. März 2007)

Fear gewinnt is doch Hammer, nimm das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (4. März 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal selber ein wenig nachdenken, hm?


Genau meine Meinung. Dazu einen Thread eröffnen finde ich sehr eigenartig. Vor allem weil wir schon einen Thread zum Thema *Gildennamen* haben. Um hier weitere Doppelposts zu vermeiden, mache ich mal zu. Bitte schreibt im gelinkten Thread weiter und "Mondenkynd" - Es ist irsinnig toll wenn man selbst etwas erfindet, sonst wird es sowieso nur Kopie XY.

Thoa, schließenderweise


----------

